# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Quel est le meilleur antivirus 2013

## angecoeur

Bonjour.

Je sais bien que le meilleur antivirus c'est l'homme mais dites moi svp quel est le meilleur antivirus actuel en 2013.

Est-ce bitdefender total security ? N'est-il pas trop lent pour le surf sur internet ?

Actuellement j'ai Norton 360 et je pense peut tre en changer

Merci beaucoup de vos conseils et aide.

Autres choses :

J'aimerais avoir un logiciel pour rparer le registre Windows en bref pour entretenir son ordinateur. J'avais achet tuneup utilities 2012 mais j'en suis pas content. Y-a t-il mieux pour avoir un ordinateur en pleine sant ?

J'aimerais aussi savoir s'il existe un logiciel gnial, sr qui me plantera pas Windows 8 pro, pour mettre a jour mes pilotes ? svp.

Merci et  bientt.
 ::P:

----------


## lcn57

Salut,

voici un comparatif qui rpondra  ta premire question :
http://www.clubic.com/article-77079-...antivirus.html

voici un programme qui rpondra  ta deuxieme question :
http://www.trashreg.com/rtkf_eng.html

pour la troisime je n'ai pas de rponse dsol .

----------


## Saachaa

Bonjour,

La question revient sans cesse, je vous conseille de lire ceci :

http://www.security-helpzone.com/Thr...-des-antivirus

http://www.security-helpzone.com/Thr...mon-ordinateur

Aussi, un antivirus ne peut convenir  tout le monde, ce sera  vous de le trouvez  ::ccool:: 

Il y en a une bonne tripote ici : 

http://www.security-helpzone.com/Forum-Les-antivirus

Ainsi que l (pour Bitdefender et Dr.Web) :

http://www.security-helpzone.com/For...rs-partenaires

Pour ma part, je pense qu'Avast! pourrait vous convenir...  voir !




> j aimerais avoir un logiciel pour reparer le registre Windows en bref pour entretenir son ordinateur.
> j avais achet tuneup utilities 2012 mais j en suis pas content
> y a t il mieux svp pour avoir un ordinateur en pleine sant?


Rparer le registre peut endommager le pc... paradoxal non ?

Je vous conseille d'utiliser des logiciels gratuits comme par exemple CCleaner (avec CCenhancer)

Si je peux aussi me permettre, ce logiciel peut aussi vous aider :

http://www.security-helpzone.com/Thr...ttoyer-Windows

Enfin, vitez Registry Booster et compagnie  :;):

----------


## jeromepana

Le meilleur ?  ::D:  Il n'existe pas ce serait trop simple. tout dpend de votre utilisation, c'est pour a qu'avant de choisir il faut comparer (comme sur ce site), si vous avez un Mac ou un PC, un usage pro ou pas de votre machine etc....

----------

